# Harpersfield Dam:(



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

Im glad they are rebuilding the dam to continue to prevent sea lampry from getting up river, but Im not happy at the toll the construction is taking on the area directly down river. Lots of sediment and slabs upon slabs of shale have washed down into the rapids and the good holes below the bridge. So not only are some of the good spots full of debris now you have no idea whats under the surface as you try to navigate in waders. Pics included.


----------



## rg6365 (Feb 16, 2009)

Terrible, im sticking with fairpoint


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

racetech said:


> Im glad they are rebuilding the dam to continue to prevent sea lampry from getting up river, but Im not happy at the toll the construction is taking on the area directly down river. Lots of sediment and slabs upon slabs of shale have washed down into the rapids and the good holes below the bridge. So not only are some of the good spots full of debris now you have no idea whats under the surface as you try to navigate in waders. Pics included.
> View attachment 323417
> View attachment 323419
> View attachment 323421


Boy I could use some of that shale for my patio!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> Boy I could use some of that shale for my patio!


lmao i was thinking the same thing lol


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

TRIPLE-J said:


> lmao i was thinking the same thing lol


You got a truck? I'll help you load!


On second thought those things probably weigh a ton....seriously a ton...


----------

